# Age Limit (32) For Police In Mass. C31. S.58



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

ok


----------



## chuckfarley (Mar 11, 2003)

They probably just don't like you. But alas, the "merge" is coming in two weeks. Hang tough.


----------



## bhapdkgn (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Housing Cop, why don't you get on a real department and stop telling that same tired story! Go rollerblade or walk a mile!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

chuckfarley @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> They probably just don't like you. But alas, the "merge" is coming in two weeks. Hang tough.


What "merge"?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok, I would like to clear this up right now. There is no "merge." Don't believe anything you hear about a "merge" unless it actually happens. It's the same old crap about this rumored "merge" that has been going around for 20 years. I spoke to a reliable source just last night about this and that person assured me nothing has changed and if it does it would take a lot longer than the now rumored 6 - 8 weeks.

So fuggetaboudit!


----------

